# squid monitoring



## mrowcp (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello,

I want to install some web tool for squid monitoring like squidalyser. Squidalyser is nice, but I can't mod it to show IP instead of user (I do not use user and pass for squid).

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2011)

You can try www/calamaris and www/sarg. Don't know if they do exactly what you want, but they're quite easy to set up.


----------



## mrowcp (Mar 5, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You can try www/calamaris and www/sarg. Don't know if they do exactly what you want, but they're quite easy to set up.



Thanks, but calamaris have only few options. Sarg is a good choice, but I have the same error like other users.


```
#sarg
SARG: Records in file: 17154, reading: 100.00%
SARG: getword loop detected after 11 bytes.
SARG: Line="05/03/2011  00:29:55        192_168_50_18   192.168.50.18   1.bp.blogspot.com       48654   TCP_MISS/200    302     ""
"
SARG: Record="05/03/2011        00:29:55        192_168_50_18   192.168.50.18   1.bp.blogspot.com       48654   TCP_MISS/200    302     ""
"
SARG: searching for 'x20'
SARG: Maybe you have a broken record or garbage in your /tmp/sarg/192_168_50_18.log file.
```

EDIT:


```
# sarg -v
SARG Version: 2.2.7.1 Feb-12-2010
```
EDIT2: It works. I updated all used libs (freetype, fontconfig, gd and etc.).


----------

